# Raubfischdatenbank



## Dok (7. Juli 2005)

Hier geht es zur Raubfischdatenbank


----------



## ArturO (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Dies konnte ich zum Hecht lesen.


> [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]*Küchentipp / Zubereitung:*                                  keine, Hechte sollten immer zurückgesetzt werden[/size][/font]


ähm....
Wer nicht vorhat zu angeln um den gefangenen Fisch zu verspeisen, der sollte,meiner Meinung nach, fern vom Wasser bleiben.
Sowas in einer augenscheinlich seriösen Webpage zu lesen hat mich gewaltig verwirrt und meine Meinung zur Glaubwürdigkeit richtiggestellt.


----------



## Alleskönner (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				ArturO schrieb:
			
		

> ähm....
> Wer nicht vorhat zu angeln um den gefangenen Fisch zu verspeisen, der sollte,meiner Meinung nach, fern vom Wasser bleiben.
> Sowas in einer augenscheinlich seriösen Webpage zu lesen hat mich gewaltig verwirrt und meine Meinung zur Glaubwürdigkeit richtiggestellt.


Hab es auch gerade gelesen und bin auch verwirrt????
@ArturO,gib dir total Recht#6


----------



## angeltreff (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Leute, dass ist die persönliche Meinug des Autors! Und fangt jetzt um Himmels willen nicht wieder eine C&R-Diskussion an !!!


----------



## nikmark (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@ Olaf

Wieso  |kopfkrat 
Das Thema C&R ist doch im AB noch nie erschöpfend diskutiert worden  

Nikmark


----------



## Tyron (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olaf
> 
> Wieso |kopfkrat
> Das Thema C&R ist doch im AB noch nie erschöpfend diskutiert worden
> ...


 

... eben|supergri . Auf in eine neue Runde...:m


----------



## Rossitc (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Meine Meinung könnt Ihr in der Signatur lesen!!!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## StarAngler (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

hallo zusammen,

das wird spannend, da muss ich doch unbedingt meinen Senf hinzugeben.

Ich denke, eine gesunde Mischung zwischen C&R und dem Kochtopf gehört einfach dazu.

Nur immer Catchen und Releasen ist für mich nicht sinnvoll. Zum einen brauche ich einen Grund, um Angeln zu gehen, ständig Fische zu quälen und dann wieder zurückzusetzen ist für mich keiner. Und die Raubfischbestände werden dadurch nicht wirklich besser: die wenigen Fische werden immer grösser und schwerer, die Futterfische werden aber nicht mehr und auch nicht grösser. Also sollte rein praktisch irgendwann dem Nachwuchs das Futter fehlen, und ein toter Raubfisch frisst nicht mehr. So bleibt dann die Alterspyramide in selbiger Form bestehen, wenige alte, dafür aber relativ viele kleine und mittlere Fische. Und noch dazu fehlen ja mittlerweile der Grossen ihre Feinde, wie Adler zum Beispiel - da muss der Mensch als Feind also eingreifen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das gerade ältere Fische eine erheblich geringere Laichqualität haben - was der Reproduktion der natürlichen Bestände nicht zuträglich ist.
Natürlich kann man aber auch nicht jeden Raubfisch mitnehmen, einserseits denke ich unfair gegenüber anderen Anglern und der Zukunft, andererseits hat man dann irgendwann keine laichfähigen Fische mehr und so weiter. 

Raubfisch im Topf ist von Natur aus nicht zu verachten - gedünsteter Zander oder Hecht ist einfach lecker, und die Familie freut sich auch noch.

Ich persönlich handhabe es nach dem Gewässer, an dem ich angle. Fange ich ständig z.B. nur 50er bis 60er Hechte an einem Teich, nehme ich davon ein paar mit, damit der Rest mehr zu futtern hat. 

zerreisst mich  |wavey:


----------



## H.Christians (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hallo,

ich bin auch der Meinung das man ein vernünftiges Maß an C&R einhalten sollte.
Ich nehme pro Saison ca 15-20 Zander mit nach Hause, unter 60 cm setzte (fallen mir immer aus der Hand ) ich eh alles zurück.
Auch Zander von über 9 Pfd. gehen wieder zurück ins Wasser.
Beim Aal halte ich es so, daß ich mir ein Mindestmaß von 50 cm gesetzt habe(wir im BVO haben ein Mindestmaß von 28 cm:r :r ), mit Schnürsenkeln weiss ich nicht, was ich damit machen soll.
Habe das Aalangeln speziell zur Zeit eingestellt, da ich dieses Jahr schon wirklich ziemlich viele gefangen habe, und ich mich selber frage was ich mit noch mehr soll.
Eine gewisse Anzahl an Fischen mit nach Hause zu nehmen halte ich für völlig normal, wer halt der Überzeugung ist alles was er fängt wieder zurücksetzten zu müssen kann das ja ruhig machen.

Mfg H.Christians


----------



## til (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Wer nicht vorhat zu angeln um den gefangenen Fisch zu verspeisen, der sollte,meiner Meinung nach, fern vom Wasser bleiben.


Sowas verwirrt mich wiederum: Wer bist du denn, dass du mir den Spass des Angelns nicht gönnen willst?


----------



## Marc38120 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@til: ArturO hat recht, jeder der den fisch den er angelt nicht verspeisen möchte sollte fern vom wasser bleiben und ich denk mal ArturO ist ein "richtiger" angler, darum sagt er sowas!!!!!

C&R Suxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## til (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Nein, er hat nicht recht! 
Es ist mein Ding, warum ich angeln geh. Und da lass ich mir nicht von Deppen reinreden.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, er hat nicht recht!
> Es ist mein Ding, warum ich angeln geh. Und da lass ich mir nicht von Deppen reinreden.



*VOLLKOMMEN TIL's MEINUNG !!!* (bis auf das Wort mit dem D am Anfang  #t )
Ein Jäger bewegt sich auch nicht durch den Wald um stets & ständig Ausschau nach einem erlegbaren Stück Wild zu suchen ! Er ist mitunter mehr damit beschäftigt, sich um Baumpflege etc. zu kümmern, Futterplätze & -mittel anzulegen & zu sammeln, "seinen" Wald in einem vernünftigen Hegeplan zu bewirtschaften & dass heisst: NICHT EINFACH ALLES ZU ERLEGEN, WAS VOR DIE FLINTE SPRINGT !

Das Angler diese Meinung besitzen ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt ... im übrigen bin ich NICHT nur Angler, um am Wasser zu sitzen & mir mein nächstes Mittagessen zu fangen, sondern einfach mal zu entspannen & mich von meiner Arbeitswoche zu erholen, was ja eigentlich in locdogs Interesse sein müsste !?. Wir leben einfach nicht mehr im 3 Jahrhundert, als aus Hunger gefischt werden musste. Ich kann mir heutzutage auch nen Knoppers kaufen wenn ich Hunger habe oder ne Banane !!!  |evil: 

Wenn ich es für richtig erachte, den Fisch zurückzusetzen, dann werde ich das auch tun ! Dies wird mir kein Gesetz vorschreiben & erst recht nicht 2 oder 3 junge Angler ! SORRY, aber akzeptiert einfach mal eine andere Meinung als Eure eigene !

KOF !
meridian

p.s.: Rutsche nun sicherlich wieder in eine solche C&R Diskussion ... will einfach nur, dass ihr auch andere Meinungen akzeptiert, denn dies tue ich mit Eurer Meinung auch !!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Deppen




#d #q

ansich ne schöne website #6   (ohne alles gelesen zu haben)
was mir den hier angeschlagenen Ton hier von einigen angeht find ich dieses Thread nun schon besch****eiden 
immer das gleiche .....  :v


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> SORRY, aber akzeptiert einfach mal eine andere Meinung als Eure eigene !




eben !!!!   |good:   ( aber auch jeder die vom andern ! :m )
halte das so wie H.C. ---- gesunden Maß ist schon ok


----------



## Case (5. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich war auch mal gegen C&R, aber logisch gesehen ist das doch eine gute Sache. Es bleiben mehr Fische im Wasser für die Leute die sie dann mitnehmen. Also ist jede Diskussion darüber überflüssig. Ich freu mich über jeden C&Rler. 
Persönlich halte ich es so dass ich nur soviele Fische fange wie ich selbst verwerte, und wenn da paar Zurückgesetzte dabei sind ist mir das auch egal. 

Case


----------



## Marc38120 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Meine Meinung, wer kein fisch isst und nur C&R betreibt gehört nicht ans wasser.... fertig aus...


----------



## Freakhenne (29. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

also wenn ich ein wochenende lang auf karpfen gehe, dann fahre ich auch nicht mit 10-15 Karpfen im Sack nach hause! also mir bleibt ja da auch gar nichts anderes übrig!
so ne große Familie hab ich nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, er hat nicht recht!
> Es ist mein Ding, warum ich angeln geh. Und da lass ich mir nicht von Deppen reinreden.



Wenn ich solche Nicht-Argumente bringe, dann sollte ich mich auch an keiner Diskussion beteiligen, sondern STILL tun was ich eh tun will. und das mit dem D... ist auch ein bißchen arrogant, oder?

Ich bin sehr tolerant und allen Argumenten aufgeschlossen, aber Aussagen wie (ich formuliere das mal um):

"Ich mach sowieso was ich will!"

und

"Wenn Du was anderes denkst als ich, bist Du eben blöd!"

sind in einer Diskusion falsch!

Und natürlich muss die Frage gestattet sein, ob es den Tieren gegenüber fair ist, ihnen einfach so einen Haken ins Maul zu jagen, ihnen dann freundlich lächelnd zu sagen "War nur'n Spaß, wollt Dir nich' weh tun!", sie wieder freizulassen und ihnen nachzurufen "Wenn Du nich' aufpasst, mach ich's aber trotzdem wieder!"

Und jetzt sag mir keiner "Die spüren ja eh nix!" Das ist ein alter Hut zum Schutz der eigenen Blöße.


Es mache das jeder mit sich ab. Redet auch gerne darüber. Aber fangt nicht an, Euch anzublaffen! Wer schreit, hat öfter Unrecht.


----------



## Daniel1986 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

So wie ich das verstanden hab, hat keiner gesagt, dass er es schlecht findet mal nen Fisch, den er nicht verwerten kann oder will zurück zu setzten. Mach ich auch. 
Was aber einige gesagt haben, deren Meinung ich mich auch anschließe, ist, dass sie es ******* finden, alle gefangenen Fische zurück zu setzten, weil das den Sinn und Zweck des Angelns widerspricht. 
Es ist immer noch eine lebende Kreatur die man da Fängt und kein Spielzeug!!! Nur zum Spaß, um seine Geilheit(entschuldigt den Ausdruck) nach einem Drill oder dem Erfolgserlebniss was gefangen zu haben, befriedigt zu haben, geht man nicht angeln, das ist meine Meinung. Man sollte schon mit dem Ziel ans Wasser gehen, die Beute verwerten zu wollen!


----------



## arno (25. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Daniel1986 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das verstanden hab, hat keiner gesagt, dass er es schlecht findet mal nen Fisch, den er nicht verwerten kann oder will zurück zu setzten. Mach ich auch.
> Was aber einige gesagt haben, deren Meinung ich mich auch anschließe, ist, dass sie es ******* finden, alle gefangenen Fische zurück zu setzten, weil das den Sinn und Zweck des Angelns widerspricht.
> Es ist immer noch eine lebende Kreatur die man da Fängt und kein Spielzeug!!! Nur zum Spaß, um seine Geilheit(entschuldigt den Ausdruck) nach einem Drill oder dem Erfolgserlebniss was gefangen zu haben, befriedigt zu haben, geht man nicht angeln, das ist meine Meinung. Man sollte schon mit dem Ziel ans Wasser gehen, die Beute verwerten zu wollen!




Dem Schließe ich mich an!

Und also deshalb bin ich jetzt auch ein Depp?

Danke schön auch, das bestätigt mich wieder darin, das eine Menge der C&R einen an der Waffel haben!
Mich wollte schon so einer mal verprügeln, weil ich gesagt habe das ich auch Karpfen esse!
Ich fass es nicht und dabei sieht der mann so gescheit aus!
Wie man sich täuschen kann!


----------



## til (25. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Man sollte schon mit dem Ziel ans Wasser gehen, die Beute verwerten zu wollen!


Also ich "verwerte" gelegentlich durchaus "Beute", aber das ist für mich *nicht* das Ziel beim Angeln. Und irgendwie habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn jemand das nicht tolerieren kann. Und ich möchte mich nicht dafür rechtfertigen müssen, wieso ich angeln gehe. So einfach ist das!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich möchte mich nicht dafür rechtfertigen müssen, wieso ich angeln gehe.



Dann lass es doch einfach! Und wenn Du's nicht läßt, dann lass mal ARGUMENTE hören (außer: "weil's mir eben Spaß macht, Du Dxxx!", das ist keines).

Es gibt da noch so einen Thread bei den Karpfenanglern und Karpfenphotographen, und wenn ich mir den und diesen hier so noch einmal in aller Ruhe anschaue, dann fällt mir sehr deutlich auf, dass kein C&R-Fundi (ich rede nicht von den Anglern, die sagen, dass sie zur Erhaltung des Fischbestandes mal ein eigenes Schonmaß anwenden) eine schlüssige Antwort darauf hat, wieso es gerechtfertigt ist, Tiere als bloße Sportgeräte herzunehmen. 

Viele Angler wünschen sich eine bessere gesetzliche Grundlage für's Angeln, schließlich riskiert man ja eine Vorstrafe, wenn man ein anderes als das legale Schonmaß anwendet. 

Aber es wird wohl nie eine vernünftige Neuregelung geben, so lange so viele Angler sich vor der Antwort einiger wesentlicher Fragen drücken, und zwar Angler beider Richtungen:

1. Was passiert, wenn ALLE Angler aus unseren Gewässern hemmungslos Fische entnehmen?

ebenso wie:

2. Was passiert, wenn sich ALLE über die geltenden Bestimmungen hinweg setzen, Tiere als Sportgeräte verwenden und das Tierschutzgesetz mit Füßen treten.

In beiden Fällen ist die Katastrophe vorprogrammiert: *Tschüß, Angelhobby!*

Wenn aber mein Handeln nicht so ist, das es als Gesetz für ALLE gelten könnte, dann beanspruche ich für mich ungerechtfertigte Sonderrechte, die ich ALLEN anderen vernünftigerweise nicht einräumen könnte (das ist übrigens eine freie Anwendung des kategorischen Imperativs von Immanuel Kant, leider gerät dieser simple Grundsatz aber immer mehr aus der Mode).

Also, Aufforderung an alle Fundis, aber natürlich auch an alle Realos: 

*"Wie sollte realistischerweise (!) ein Gesetz aussehen, dass eine sinnvolle (!) Grundlage der Angelei darstellt und mit den berechtigten (!) Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes vereinbar ist?"*

 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Wir hören!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> "Wie sollte realistischerweise (!) ein Gesetz aussehen, dass eine sinnvolle (!) Grundlage der Angelei darstellt und mit den berechtigten (!) Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes vereinbar ist?"



Von mir aus kann das Gesetz so bleiben wie es ist! 
Denn im Prinzip ist es so, dass es endlose theoretische Debatten über C&R gibt... in der Realität, draussen am Wasser aber kein Hahn danach kräht... 

oder hat irgendjemand schonmal ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten bekommen, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat? - mir ist so ein Fall bisher nicht bekannt...


----------



## til (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ehrlich gesagt brauche ich wirklich keine andere Begündung zum Angeln, ausser das es mir Spass macht. Es ist ja mein Hobby=Freizeitbeschäftigung. Es muss nicht Sinnvoll sein. Und den Fischen macht es nix aus, ab und zu von mir gefangen zu werden. Fische sind für mich Lebewesen, keine "Sportgeräte", dass finde ich eine ziemlich blödsinnige Unterstellung. Gerade aus Respekt vor dem Leben setzte ich Fische zurück. Allerdings halte ich nicht viel von fragwürdigen Tierschutzbestimmungen, besonders wenn sie noch zulasten vom Naturschutz gehen.


----------



## caruso (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@MeRiDiAn

Dein Vergleich Angler und Jäger Bzw. Förster hinkt.
Als Angler kannst Du sicher die gefangenen Fische zurrückstzen. Alles gut und schön.
Doch wie soll der Jäger das tun( nicht zurrücksetzen). Einmal "erschossen" ist nun mal erschossen. "Meistens" sind die Tiere dann tot. Wenn ich mich irre , berichtige mich.

Haut also nicht hin.


@Freakhenne

Wenn Du nicht 10 oder 15 Karpfen verwerten kannst , fahr meinetwegen mit einem oder zwei Karpfen nach Hause. Damit dürftest Du dann mit auskommen. 





Angeln soll sicher Spaß machen. Doch bei Tierquälerei hört der Spaß auf.
Und das ist es nach meiner Meinung , dieses C&R. Laut Gesetz( Jeder Angler sollte es kennen) verboten. Aus und Basta.

Überlegt doch mal?
Es kommt jemand alle 3 Wochen bei Zu Hause vorbei und haut Euch eins in die Fr....... . Dann sagt der jenige " Hey, war nur Spaß. Hoffe es geht Dir bald wieder besser, daß ich wiederkommen kann, um wieder zuzuschlagen."
Möchte Euch mal sehen.

Die Retourkutsche kommt irgendwann einmal.( richtige Tierschützer verstehen da keinen Spass und es geht vor den Kadi )

Caruso


----------



## davis (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus kann das Gesetz so bleiben wie es ist!
> Denn im Prinzip ist es so, dass es endlose theoretische Debatten über C&R gibt... in der Realität, draussen am Wasser aber kein Hahn danach kräht...
> 
> oder hat irgendjemand schonmal ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten bekommen, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat? - mir ist so ein Fall bisher nicht bekannt...



Zum einen bin ich auch nicht dafür das man alle gefangenen Fische entnimmt...im Gegenteil...ab und an kann man ja welche mitnehmen aber doch net alles was an den Haken geht....wo kämen wir denn dann hin mit unseren Fischbeständen??|kopfkrat

Und zum anderen kenne ich nen Haufen leute die richtig Stress (bis zum Vereinsrauswurf!) bekommen haben weil sie Fische zurückgesetzt haben! Wenn man z.B. an einem unserer Vereinsteiche nen Karpfen fängt und wird von den Opa´s die da fischen gesehen wie man den zurück setzt schwärzen die einen sofort an!! Wahrscheinlich aus Frust und Neid!
Und ich weiß noch von einem der hier in unserem Fluss nen Waller von 2,10 zurück gesetzt hat und der hat auch nen heiden Ärger bekommen! Aber was soll man denn mit nem 70kg Waller????|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Wenn man z.B. an einem unserer Vereinsteiche nen Karpfen fängt und wird von den Opa´s die da fischen gesehen wie man den zurück setzt schwärzen die einen sofort an!! Wahrscheinlich aus Frust und Neid!



Ja und was passiert dann? Wie wollen sie das beweisen? 
Auf "Zuruf" wird ja wohl doch keiner aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden oder ? 

Wenn dir jemand was böses will, dann muss er dir auch ein Fehlverhalten beweisen - doch wie soll der Beweis aussehen ?


----------



## davis (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und was passiert dann? Wie wollen sie das beweisen?
> Auf "Zuruf" wird ja wohl doch keiner aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden oder ?
> 
> Wenn dir jemand was böses will, dann muss er dir auch ein Fehlverhalten beweisen - doch wie soll der Beweis aussehen ?



Die sind meistens mehrere und somit stehen mehrere Aussagen gegen dich...außerdem haben die sogar schonmal Fotos gemacht! Außerdem reichts wenn die den Gewässerwart rufen und der dich durchs fernglas sieht....schwupp schon bist am Ar***


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Die sind meistens mehrere und somit stehen mehrere Aussagen gegen dich...außerdem haben die sogar schonmal Fotos gemacht! Außerdem reichts wenn die den Gewässerwart rufen und der dich durchs fernglas sieht....schwupp schon bist am Ar***


nagut, dann ist das halt bei euch im Verein so gehandhabt(selber Schuld wenn man sich sowas gefallen lässt!) mich würde da mit der Begründung ich hätte einen Fisch zurückgesetzt garantiert keiner rauswerfen.
Im Gegenteil, wer ein Foto von mir macht und es ohne mein Einverständnis anderen zugänglich macht hätte gleich mal ne Klage am Hals  

Wie bereits gesagt ich habe von noch keinem Fall gehört in dem jemand ausdrücklich wegen C&R bestraft* worden ist. 
*bestraft =  durch ein Gericht verurteilt und nicht sich freiwillig der Willkür von Vereinsmeiern hingeben


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits gesagt ich habe von noch keinem Fall gehört in dem jemand ausdrücklich wegen C&R bestraft* worden ist.
> *bestraft =  durch ein Gericht verurteilt und nicht sich freiwillig der Willkür von Vereinsmeiern hingeben)



Doch, es gab schon vereinzelte Fälle. Ein angelnder Rechtsanwalt hat mir von einem Fall berichtet, in dem es sogar ein Beweis-Video gab (von wegen, das kann man nicht beweisen*). Ich denke, die möglichen Folgen kennt jeder: bis 5.000 Euro Strafe (theoretisch auch mehr), Angelschein weg, vorbestraft. 
(*Auf das Recht am eigenen Bild darf sich in diesem Fall leider niemand berufen, als Photograph kenne ich mich da aus!)

Und es ist doch ganz egal, wie viele Fälle es bereits gab. Tatsache ist, dass es jederzeit losgehen kann (heute die Fuchsjagd in England, morgen die Angler in Deutschland? Noch so'n Sportgerät, die Insel-Füchse...). Und das jeder der erste bzw. der nächste sein kann. So lange es keine realitätsnäheren Bestimmungen gibt. Im Augenblick läßt man uns vielleicht in Ruhe in der nicht unrichtigen Annahme, dass sich das schon irgendwie von selber regelt. Aber das kann sich von heute auf morgen ändern, vielleicht tut es das gerade? 

Wer erst dann anfängt zu denken, der ist zu spät dran. Wenn die Lokomotive erst mal in Schwung ist, hältst Du sie nicht mehr auf. Jetzt kannst Du noch mit dem Lokführer reden...

Ich staune wirklich über diesen verbreiteten Widerwillen, nachzudenken. Ein Fall von fahrlässiger und riskanter Bequemlichkeit. Ich finde, jeder Angler sollte bereit und in der Lage sein, auch unbequeme Gedanken zu Ende zu denken und sich mal zu überlegen, wie ein besseres (optimales?) Gesetz ausehen könnte - oder wie eine Verhaltensregel aussehen könnte, die nicht in die Sackgasse führt, auch wenn ALLE sie anwenden. Puh, jetzt habe ich mich aber angestrengt, und das nach Feierabend!  |gaehn: 

Also: Ich wie sieht's aus mit konkreten Vorschlägen?! (s.o.)

 |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Doch, es gab schon vereinzelte Fälle. Ein angelnder Rechtsanwalt hat mir von einem Fall berichtet, in dem es sogar ein Beweis-Video gab (von wegen, das kann man nicht beweisen*). Ich denke, die möglichen Folgen kennt jeder: bis 5.000 Euro Strafe (theoretisch auch mehr), Angelschein weg, vorbestraft.
> (*Auf das Recht am eigenen Bild darf sich in diesem Fall leider niemand berufen, als Photograph kenne ich mich da aus!)


1. Hast du dazu auch eine Quelle wo man das mal "nachlesen" kann ?- die einzigen Fälle die ich kenne beziehen sich auf die unnötig lange Hälterung zwecks Fotos... ich bin da immer sehr skeptisch 
2. Warum darf ich mich nicht auf mein Recht berufen?  



> Also: Ich wie sieht's aus mit konkreten Vorschlägen?! (s.o.)


Tja natürlich wäre ein Gesetz welches dem Angler mehr Entscheidungskraft zugesteht wünschenswert - das sowas funktioniert sieht man ja in fast jedem anderen Land. Aber scheinbar hält man uns deutsche Angler für zu blöd um sowas umzusetzen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Hast du dazu auch eine Quelle wo man das mal "nachlesen" kann ?- die einzigen Fälle die ich kenne beziehen sich auf die unnötig lange Hälterung zwecks Fotos... ich bin da immer sehr skeptisch



Ich habe nichts schriftliches, wie gesagt, aber es ging in dem Gespräch um das Zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches, was ja ausdrücklich ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist. Hieraus erklärt sich übrigens Deine andere Frage: 



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Warum darf ich mich nicht auf mein Recht (am eigenen Bild) berufen?



Da es sich um einen Gesetzesverstoß, also einen Straftatbestand, handelt, und nicht etwa um eine bloße Ordnungswidrigkeit, darfst Du im Zweifelsfall - nicht nur durch die Polizei - zum Zwecke der Beweisführung photographiert oder gefilmt werden. Du kannst Dich allerdings dagegen wehren, wenn diese Bilder in der Bildzeitung veröffentlicht werden und Du erkennbar dargestellt wirst...

Im Augenblick ist alles noch halb so wild. Eine trügerische Idylle? Trügerisch ja, Idylle nein. Wie gesagt: Es kann jederzeit losgehen. 

Ich denke, die Realo-Angler sollten was tun, ehe die Tierschutzfundis die Initiative ergreifen, weil sie sich durch die Angel-Fundis provoziert fühlen. Jaja, immer Ärger mit den Fundis!
 #q


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> aber es ging in dem Gespräch um das Zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches, was ja ausdrücklich ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist. Hieraus erklärt sich übrigens Deine andere Frage:



Ich widerspreche ungerne, aber für mich ist es kein ausdrücklicher Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Ich empfehle mal eine  juristische Untersuchung von C&R zu lesen
Arlinghaus/Jendrusch


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich widerspreche ungerne, ...


Ist das wirklich wahr? Ich bin da ganz anders!|krach: 


			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber für mich ist es kein ausdrücklicher Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Ich empfehle mal eine  juristische Untersuchung von C&R zu lesen
> Arlinghaus/Jendrusch


Danke, habe ich gelesen. Ich habe mich nur gefragt: Wenn ich beim lesen öfter schmunzeln muss ob dieser Schlitzohrigkeiten, dann geht das vielleicht auch anderen so, die sich mit dieser Argumentation auseinandersetzen...
:g 
Wie dem auch sei: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du Dich, bewaffnet mit diesen A(rlinghaus)-Waffen, für einen Musterprozess zur Verfügung stellen würdest???

Gruezi, Gerhard
 :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Normalerweise halte ich mein Maul bei solchen Diskussionen...

Aber langsam wirds mir echt zu blöd!


Ich geb euch Brief und Siegel, wenn man mich beim Zurücksetzen eines sehr großen Fisches erwischen würde, würde ich vor Gericht mit dem Argument "Der ist zu groß um Ihn (gesetzeskonform) sinnvoll zu verwerten." locker durchkommen! Genau solchen Passus sieht das Fischereigesetz (zumindest das Hessische) auch vor, denn es wird explizit von der SINNVOLLEN VERWERTUNG gesprochen.

Das sind alles "Gummiparagraphen" 

Und jetzt hört auf euch die Köppe einzuschlagen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das wirklich wahr? Ich bin da ganz anders!


Stimmt wohl... Du kannst recht provozierend daherschreiben... #h


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



> Ist das wirklich wahr? Ich bin da ganz anders!



naja :q :q 



> Wie dem auch sei: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du Dich, bewaffnet mit diesen A(rlinghaus)-Waffen, für einen Musterprozess zur Verfügung stellen würdest???


Klar, wenn ich erstmal mal Privatier bin dann gönn ich mir den Spaß  
Solange das aber noch nicht so weit ist warte ich immer noch auf den ersten dokumentierten Fall in dem ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt wohl... Du kannst recht provozierend daherschreiben... #h



...zugegeben - aber ich meins nicht böse -




... im Gegenteil! Echt wahr!
 

:c  







|jump:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn ich erstmal mal Privatier bin dann gönn ich mir den Spaß



Das erlebe ich wohl nicht mehr - schließlich bin ich doppelt so alt wie Du und wenn Du 60 bist bin ich 120... 
 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 


 |muahah:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb euch Brief und Siegel, wenn man mich beim Zurücksetzen eines sehr großen Fisches erwischen würde, würde ich vor Gericht mit dem Argument "Der ist zu groß um Ihn (gesetzeskonform) sinnvoll zu verwerten." locker durchkommen! Genau solchen Passus sieht das Fischereigesetz (zumindest das Hessische) auch vor, denn es wird explizit von der SINNVOLLEN VERWERTUNG gesprochen.
> 
> Das sind alles "Gummiparagraphen"
> 
> Und jetzt hört auf euch die Köppe einzuschlagen.



Ich will Dir ja nich' den Kopp einschlagen - das ist ganz gegen meine Gewohnheiten - aber wenn nu der Hecht so grade mal 60cm hatte? Du wollst'n aber nich' mitnehmen weil de schon drei hattest? Watt nu?
 |clown:

Immer muss ich das letzte Wort haben! Zum
  :v 
mit mir! Immer dasselbe!
 #q


----------



## duck_68 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				ArturO schrieb:
			
		

> Dies konnte ich zum Hecht lesen.
> 
> ähm....
> Wer nicht vorhat zu angeln um den gefangenen Fisch zu verspeisen, der sollte,meiner Meinung nach, fern vom Wasser bleiben.
> Sowas in einer augenscheinlich seriösen Webpage zu lesen hat mich gewaltig verwirrt und meine Meinung zur Glaubwürdigkeit richtiggestellt.




... der gleiche Schmarn steht auch beim Zander : "Küchentipp / Zubereitung: keine, Zander sollten zurückgesetzt werden" #d  #d  #d


----------



## nikmark (30. September 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Also Kinners,

hört mal mal auf mit dem Kingergartenkram !

Immer wiederkehrende Diskussionen hier haben nie was gebracht !

Fakt ist: Der lebende Köfi ist verboten und wird trotzdem von vielen bei uns eingesetzt !

Dieses wird keine Moralvorstellung und kein Gesetz ändern !

Ich bin da ganz pragmatisch in meiner Beurteilung der Sache  #6 

Nikmark

P.S.

Wenn ich meine, ein Fisch sollte nicht in meiner Pfanne landen, dann schwimmt er auch wieder ! 
So einfach ist das !


----------



## Fisch1000 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Wer Fische mitnehmen will soll in den Forellenpuff gehen!!!
C&R for ever!

Fisch1000


----------



## til (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

L????


----------



## Pike`nFly (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hi ihr Leuts

Also ich bin auch der Meinug das im heutigen Zeitalter das C&R von Fischen sehr wichtig ist, wenn man mal überlegt wie sich der befischungsdruck auf manche Gewässer verstärkt hat!

Würde jeder so denken das er nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung angeln geht wären unsere Gewässer bald leer.#d  Klar hat niemand etwas dagegen wenn man sich mal einen Fisch mitnimmt, aber manche übertreiben es einfach! Das ist Raubbau der so nicht lange gut gehen kann! |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute selbst kapitalste Hechte der Metermarke eins auf den Deckel braten frage ich mich warum kann man so einen Fisch nicht wieder schwimmen lassen. Die Vorteile sprechen für sich solch ein Hecht produziert jede Menge Nachfahren und sichert somit den bestand an Hechten! :q 

Für mich ist es schöner einen solch gewaltigen Fisch wieder in sein Element zu entlassen, ihm zu zusehen wie er davon schwimmt als in auf dem Küchentisch zu haben!

Deshalb C&R 

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Albrecht (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich lese solche Themen wirklich gerne:m .

Am meisten amüsieren mich die Argumente der alles-Totschläger die darauf rauslaufen das ein zurückgesetzter Fisch gequält wurde WEIL ER WEITERLEBEN DURFTE.

Ein von der Hook&Cook Fraktion gefangener Fisch wird genauso gequält UND Getötet... 

Könnte ein Fisch sprechen, was würde er wohl zu seinem Fänger sagen?

"Bitte panier mich im Schotter, hau mir mit irgendwas den Schädel ein und ramm' mir zum krönenden Abschluß deine Klinge in den Ars.h!" |kopfkrat 

Ich setze über 90% meiner Fische zurück, habe aber kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich mal einen mitnehme (auch wenn er kapital ist). Ich habe auch kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich Ameisen langsam vergifte, Mäuse in brutalen Fallen fange oder eine Gelse mit bloßen Händen zermantsche.

Ich fische ausschließlich zum Spaß und wenn Jemand meint daß Fische kein "Sportgerät" sein dürfen soll er/sie doch so konsequent sein und auch gegen die Reiterei und das Gassigehen wettern.

TL,
AL


----------



## Fisch1000 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Sorry (diese sch...limme Tastatur!)

Fisch1000


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

hmm wenn ich auch mal was sagen darf... ich bin prinzipiell nicht gegen c&r schon alleine weil ich keine Lust habe an einem Tag 50 Rotaugen nach Hause zu schleppen wenn ich mal mit Made auf Barsch, Äsche oder Forelle angeln will. Tatsache ist aber dass C&R die hegemaßnahmen total auf den Kopf stellt. Die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten haben einen Sinn nämlich die Bestandsregulierung. Wenn einem in einem Gewässer z.B 50 Brachsen Rotaugen oder Minibarsche in zwei Stunden an den Haken gehen dann stimmt in dem Gewässer eindeutig was nicht mit dem Bestand. Ein Überbestand an Fischen in einem Gewässer kann schädlich sein. Ein Überbestand an Barschen zb. führt zu einer "Verbuttung" der Fischart. Also einer unter anderem durch Inzucht bedingten Kleinwüchsigkeit. Das führt soweit, das selbst 10 jahre Alte Barsche (kann man unter dem Mikroskop an den Schuppen erkennen) gerademal 15 Zentimeter erreichen. Bei Brachsen geht die Verbuttung sogar noch schneller. Bei anderen Fischen fällt das nicht so auf aber auch hier tritt eine Schwächung des Erbgutes auf und die Fische werden anfällig für Krankheiten. Ganz davon abgesehen dass so auch zb. der Zander keine Chance mehr hat da sich die Zanderbrut bis zu einer gewissen Größe ausschließlich von Plankton ernährt welches die Massenhaft vorkommenden Kleinfische dann aber wegfressen.

Der vergleich zwischen Jäger und Angler ist nicht schlecht nur fehlen dem Angler einige wichtige Dinge. Ein jäger hat nämlich eine Quote die er erfüllen "muss" er muss also eine bestimtme Anzahl rot und schwarzwild erlegen oder er bekommt Ärger von der Aufsicht. Der Sinn dieser Maßnahme ist (wie auch bei den Schonmaßen/zeiten) eine Bestandsregulierung um zb. den Verbiss junger Bäume zu vehindern. Uns als Anglern obliegt also auch die Hege des Gewässers und nicht umsonst hat man als Angler eine Aneignungspflicht man "muss" einen gefangenen, maßigen Fisch "sinnvoll" verwerten. Ich kenne einen staatlichen Gewässerwart den ich einmal gefragt habe was das "sinvoll verwerten" im Klartext heißt und dass es ja blödsinn wäre kiloweise Kleinfische mit zu nehmen und der meinte wenn man garnichts mit dem Fisch anzufangen weiß soll man ihn zur Tierkörperverwertungsanlage bringen da wird dann Fischmehl draus gemacht.

Und selbst wenn der Befischungsdruck in manchen Gewässern besonders auf einige Fischarten hoch ist dann muss dort dann eben verstärkt Besatz durchgeführt werden. Der Glaube das man über dem Gesetz steht und einfach "macht was man will" ist Falsch auch wenn man gute Absichten haben mag. 
Ich selbst halte mich eigentlich fast immer daran und verwerte alles was ich fange fällt mir an sich auch nicht schwer da ich gerne Fisch esse und festgestellt habe das mein Hund sehr gerne gekochte Rotaugen futtert 

Gruß

Wallerschreck


----------



## Gloin (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

meiner auffassung nach ist sowohl dass prinzipielle mitnehmen als auch das prinzipielle zurücksetzen der fische schwachsinn.man muss halt mit gesundem menschenverstand zu werke gehen und erkennen ob es in der jeweiligen situation sinnvoll ist einen fisch zu töten oder auch nicht.
was ich mich nur immer frage wenn ich einen fisch freilasse ist das warum.
warum habe ich diesen fisch gefangen?warum habe ich ihn großem stress ausgesetzt?um ihn wieder reinzuwerfen?
dann hätte sein fang ja keinen wirklichen sinn gehabt.
andererseits ist es vielleicht auch nicht viel besser ihn zu töten da man heutzutage nicht auf den gefangenen fisch als lebensmittel angewiesen ist.
dieses thema ist und bleibt einmal kontrovers befürchte ich.....


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich release den groessten Teil meiner Faenge, ab und zu mal ein Barsch oder ein mittelpraechtiger Zander fuer die Kueche, das ist ausreichend. Angeln hat doch eigentlich nichts mit Fleischmachen gemeinsam, oder??? Ich verstehe jeden Jungangler, oder Gelegenheitsangler, der stolz ist wenn er mal einen Hecht oder Zander ueberlisten kann, und ihn dann auch verwertet. Die etwas erfahrenen Angler sollten sich mal ueberlegen, ob sie sich nicht den Ast abschneiden auf dem sie sitzen, wenn sie all ihre Faenge entnehmen.
Der Befischungsdruck wird immer groesser, die Baits und Techniken immer besser, und Infos ueber das wo und wie, sind jederzeit abrufbereit, nicht zuletzt durch das Internet. Die Entwicklung an meinem Hausgewaesser, der Ruhr, es werden von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger Fische gefangen. Der Hauptgrund ist wohl diese schwachsinnige Toetungsvorschrift.
Leutz, man muss nicht alles niederknueppeln. Es gibt nichts Schoeneres, als einen kapitalen Fisch, nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen zu lassen, mit dem Bewusstsein, ich habe dich alten Recken heute ueberlisten koennen und bin gluecklich, nu schwimm mal wieder und vererbe deine Gene mal grosszuegig an den Nachwuchs.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## PulheimerHecht (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

HI, 

|good: Dart, so sehe ich das auch .


Es ist jedem zu Verzeihen, wenn er mal den ein oder anderen Fisch mit nach Hause nimt, vorallem, wenn der jenige soweiso nicht so oft zu seinem Fang kommt.

Ich bin selbst "Jungangler" setzte trotzdem jeden Fisch wieder zurück den ich gefangen habe, da ich keine Verwertung für die Fische finden kann.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein schöners Gefühl, als einen Fisch, besonderes einen kapitalen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen , und das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen großen überlistet zu haben.
Ich denke nicht, das meine gefangenen Fische einer alzu großen Stresssituation ausgesetzt werden, meiner Meinung nach erleben sie dieses im Alltag oft genug ( gejagt zu werden, laute Geräushe etc. ) wenn man einen Fisch weidgerecht behanelt d.h. noch im Wasser abhakt oder ggf.  auf der Schonmatte abhakt bleibt der Stress relativ gering. 
Wo soll es hinführen, wenn jeder JEDEN Fisch mitnimmt, ich denke jeder von euch bemerkt, wie der Fischbestand an eurem Hausgewässer langsam schwindet so ist es bei mir zumindest , von Jahr zu Jahr schrumpft der Bestand immer Weiter, und das muss ein Ende haben.

Gruß Andre

( überzeiger C&R ) :m


----------



## anax.imperator (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



			
				PulheimerHecht schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein schöners Gefühl, als einen Fisch, besonderes einen kapitalen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen , und das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen großen überlistet zu haben.
> ...


----------



## laverda (15. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hi Leute 
Was regt Ihr Euch eigentlich so auf? 
Jeder hat doch wohl das Recht, selber zu entscheiden, was er mit seiner Beute macht, solange keine Massenfänge hirnlos abgeschlachtet werden oder halbtote und total ausgedrillte Großfische dem Wasser zum krepieren übergeben werden. Selbst mein mittlerweile 6 jähriger Sohn entscheidet selbst, ob wir Fische zum Essen mitnehmen oder er sie vorsichtig zurücksetzt. Wir haben es hier immerhin mit lebenden Tieren aus der freien Natur zu tun (über Forellenpuffs und ähnliche Gewässer rede ich noch nicht einmal) und die Entscheidung sie zu schlachten oder freizulassen ist die des Fängers. 
Ich persönlich halte es so, dass ich mir selbst Mindestmaße vorgebe und gezielt versuche Untermaßige zu meiden: 
Karpfen: 50 cm 
Zander: 65 cm
Hecht: 75 cm 
Wels: 100cm 

Frohe Ostern 
Laverda


----------



## Holzauge (18. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Rossitc schrieb:


> Meine Meinung könnt Ihr in der Signatur lesen!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Rossitc


Catch & Release ist nicht mein Ding! 
Mitglied des FC Bayern München.
FC Bayern Forever No.1!!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------
Ja-nee,is klar #6 

die Wunden u. Blessuren aus den sinnlosen "Schlachten-am Rande des Spielgeschehens"(wenn es von einem anderen Mützen,-Schal u.Kuttentragenden Hirnathleten mal wieder was "anne Fresse"gegeben hat), #q 
kurieren sich natürlich am besten beim Angeln,
- und anschließend eine kräftige Fischmahlzeit !?

Eigentlich gibt es zu der Signatur nichts mehr zu sagen,
aber man macht sich halt so seine Gedanken über die "armen Kerle"

Gruß #h 

Holzauge


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wie zielstrebig einige Boardies solche uralten (glücklicherweise längst in den stillen Tiefen des Anglerboards versunkenen) Threads mit pikantem Inhalt ausgraben. Und dann gibt man seinen Einstand auch noch mit solch' markigen und gewählten Worten...Da kann ich nur noch ehrfürchtig staunen.
Wie war das nochmal mit dem Kamel, das stets und zuverlässig auftaucht, um das Gras zu fressen, welches soeben über eine Sache gewachsen ist?|rolleyes 
Warten wir mal ab, ob sich auf dem frisch gepflügten Acker wieder Verfechter von C&R oder der Kochtopfangelei einfinden|uhoh:. Aber das Thema ist im AB ja auch noch nie erschöpfend ausdiskutiert worden. Da bedarf es noch reichlich vieler klärender Worte, vor allem in einem vom Ursprungsthema so passenden Thread wie diesem.|rolleyes
Hoffentlich fühlt sich jetzt niemand bemüßigt, den Thread wiederzubeleben. Der kann doch sicher wieder abtauchen, gell? Wollen alle an einer erneuten C&R-Diskussion Interessierten bitte so nett sein, diesen Thread nicht erneut zu missbrauchen, ja? Danke sehr.#h


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich sage dazu nur:WEnn man einem maßigen Fisch fängt und ihn nicht verwerten kann warum soll ich ihn dann töten und mitnehmen????


----------



## til (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten kannst, darfst du ihn laut Tierschutzgesetz garnicht töten.


----------



## gründler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Jeder muß selbst verantworten was er am Gewässer tut.
Hinzu kommt es gibt Gewässer wo das zurücksetzen mit einer Strafanzeige und Entzug der Erlaubniß geahndet wird(sollte man dabei erwischt werden).
Sinnloses Morden um die Fische zu verschenken oder was auch immer damit gemacht wird,ist nur Schadhaft für das jeweilige Gewässer#d #q ,und Schadet nur uns Selbst.Wo nix mehr gefangen wird geht auch keiner mehr Angeln.;+ 
Und auch das Töten großer Mengen Weißfisch um sie dann an Zoo's oder anderer Verwertung zu zu führen ist sehr Schadhaft.#d 
Aber die Bleistiftagrobatengesetze sind in falschen Köpfen geboren.Aber dieses Thema wird niemals ein Ende führen weil der Mensch eine nicht Nachdenkende Gestalt annehmen kann,und im Rausch der Befriedigung kein Ende findet.


----------



## krausens (24. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

nen paar fische nehme ich auch mit nach haus(wenn ich welche fang|supergri ) ABER ALLE KANN MAN DOCH NICH MITNEHMEN


----------



## Hechtchris (24. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Was ich nur nicht verstehe das ein paar von den c&r leuten meinen sie könnten es anderen leuten verbieten mal einen fisch mitzunehmen !

Wenn ich gerne Fisch esse dann esse ich lieber einen frisch von mir gefangenen Fisch als einen aus dem supermarkt !

Ein bisschen mehr Toleranz wär da nicht schlecht sicher ans Gewässer gehen und filetraub begehen ist auch nich das Wahre
aber eine vernünftige entnahme schadet bestimmt keinem See / Fluss / etc

#h


Ich weiß ja nich wie das in Norddeutschen gewässern ist aber hier in Bayern haben sehr viele Bayrische seen sehr gute hechtbestände wenn ich an mein Hausgewässer gehe so kann ich immer damit rechnen mindestens 3 - 4 Hechte am ufer stehen zu sehen !

Also is eine Entnahme eher weniger ausschlaggebend in gewissem masse reduziert es sogar Kannibalismuss und schont die Weisfischbestände !


----------



## gründler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe das ein paar von den c&r leuten meinen sie könnten es anderen leuten verbieten mal einen fisch mitzunehmen !
> 
> Wenn ich gerne Fisch esse dann esse ich lieber einen frisch von mir gefangenen Fisch als einen aus dem supermarkt !
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben auch gute Raubfischbestände,sagt ja auch keiner was dagegen wenn jemand was mit nimmt.Aber Sinnloses Töten in Massen Schadet,egal wo wie und wann.
(Könnte hier so viel darüber erzählen,was ich und mein Bruder als Fischereiaufseher schon alles gesehen haben,das hat nix mehr mit Normal Denken zu tun wenn Du 10 Alditüten Fisch vor dir Stehen hast,und begründung ist große family ich hab.Und dieses 3-5mal die Woche,Tütenweise Fische am Angelplatz von immer den gleichen Personen.Du ein Bootsangler Kontrollierst und im seinem Boot liegen ca 30hechte von 50-100cm( Das Gewässer wo von ich rede hat keine Fangbegrenzung das gilt für Sämtliche Fische),was soll ich dazu noch sagen.????????gehts noch????? und und und und und.)
Es wird immer wieder Pro und Contra geben.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

in welchem bundesland liegt denn dieses gewässer ?^^
vlg


----------



## PureContact (28. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> @til: ArturO hat recht, jeder der den fisch den er angelt nicht verspeisen möchte sollte fern vom wasser bleiben und ich denk mal ArturO ist ein "richtiger" angler, darum sagt er sowas!!!!!
> 
> C&R Suxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL das ist mal das lächerlichste was ich je gehört habe!

Wenn hier was suckt dann is das nicht das C & R  sondern #y


----------



## gründler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> in welchem bundesland liegt denn dieses gewässer ?^^
> vlg


Niedersachsen ansonsten werde ich keine weiteren Angaben machen.Der Grund Starke Berufsfischerei,daher keine Fangbegrenzung.Aber wir Aufseher sind für eine Begrenzung das Land sieht das anders.Aber egal gehört hier nicht her der Ärger der da schon herscht.


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Sind zwar nicht nur Raubfische, aber der Vollständigkeit halber poste ich den Link auch hier:

http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Easy_1978 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



PureContact schrieb:


> LOL das ist mal das lächerlichste was ich je gehört habe!
> 
> Wenn hier was suckt dann is das nicht das C & R  sondern #y



sehe das mit dem essen eigentlich auch so, sicher macht es spaß zu angeln, aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass der fisch nicht zum spaßhaben existiert...

da mache ich mich als neuling gleich unbeliebt|supergri


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> sehe das mit dem essen eigentlich auch so, sicher macht es spaß zu angeln, aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass der fisch nicht zum spaßhaben existiert...
> 
> da mache ich mich als neuling gleich unbeliebt|supergri


naja,
denke mal kaum jemand angelt weil er kein geld hat um sich essen zu kaufen.klar angelt man auch um spass zu haben.bloss wenn die gewässer leer sind wegen irgendwelchen kochtopfanglern die alles totknüppeln was sie fangen hat niemand mehr spass.sinnvolle entnahme finde ich ok.
aber leute die übertreiben und alles tothauen was sie fangen find ich naja............
ich finde es viel schöner die überlisteten fische schonend zurückzusetzen.
aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.hauptsache man hält sich an die fangbegrenzung.


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

sehe das ähnlich, dass problem sind aber die verodnungen der behörden. da habe ich mich schon so oft drüber aufgeregt, ein beispiel:

ich gehe angeln und fange einen 70 iger hecht. da ich nicht weiß, ob ich einen größeren fange, oder überhaupt noch einen, würde ich ihn gern am leben lassen und in einen behälter tun. das geht aber nicht, weil ich dann bestraft werde, wenn sie mich erwischen. würde ich einen größeren fangen, dann würde ich den ersten wieder reinsetzen,aber so töte ich ihn sofort und angele natürlich weiter...


----------



## slowhand (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> sehe das ähnlich, dass problem sind aber die verodnungen der behörden. da habe ich mich schon so oft drüber aufgeregt, ein beispiel:
> 
> ich gehe angeln und fange einen 70 iger hecht. da ich nicht weiß, ob ich einen größeren fange, oder überhaupt noch einen, würde ich ihn gern am leben lassen und in einen behälter tun. das geht aber nicht, weil ich dann bestraft werde, wenn sie mich erwischen. würde ich einen größeren fangen, dann würde ich den ersten wieder reinsetzen,aber so töte ich ihn sofort und angele natürlich weiter...



Es gibt da noch eine Möglichkeit: Zurücksetzen und weiterangeln. Fängst Du nix mehr, Pech gehabt, gibt Schlimmeres. 

Zum C&R-Thema kann ich nur sagen, daß meiner Meinung nach alle Extreme schlecht sind. Sei es politisch oder beim Angeln, die äußerst extremen Ansichten werden meist von dummen Leuten vertreten. Wer ein bißchen was in der Birne hat muß wohl zugeben, daß ein Mittelweg oft die beste Lösung ist. Soll heißen: Ist meine Kühltruhe leer und ich bin an einem Gewässer mit hervorragendem Zanderbestand, dann kann ich auch mal einen mitnehmen und mit Freunden oder Familie verspeisen. Habe ich aber sowieso schon 3 Fische zuhause oder bin an einem Gewässer, wo ein guter Fisch selten ist, dann lasse ich meine Fänge wieder schwimmen.
Einfach mal den Verstand einschalten und nicht "Karpfen-Essern" Prügel androhen oder "Jeden-Fisch-Releasern" das Hobby verbieten wollen.


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



slowhand schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch eine Möglichkeit: Zurücksetzen und weiterangeln. Fängst Du nix mehr, Pech gehabt, gibt Schlimmeres.



hast ja recht, aber so ganz ohne fang will auch keiner nach hause kommen, du kennst meine frau nicht :q

ist aber beim normalen angeln genauso, warum darf ich die fische nicht in einem kescher so lange am leben lassen bis man wirklich weiß was los ist. ich darf sie ja nur im kescher lassen, solange kein wellenschlag vorhanden ist, das ist an der ostsee natürlich schwer


----------



## slowhand (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> hast ja recht, aber so ganz ohne fang will auch keiner nach hause kommen, du kennst meine frau nicht :q
> 
> ist aber beim normalen angeln genauso, warum darf ich die fische nicht in einem kescher so lange am leben lassen bis man wirklich weiß was los ist. ich darf sie ja nur im kescher lassen, solange kein wellenschlag vorhanden ist, das ist an der ostsee natürlich schwer



Bei uns ist der Setzkescher erlaubt, allerdings gibt es in der Ems auch keinen Wellengang.
Benutze ich aber nicht. Köderfische kommen in einen Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe, die meisten anderen Fische setze ich direkt zurück und wenn ich doch mal einen mitnehme, dann wird er sofort um die Ecke gebracht und verstaut... Hälterung also nicht notwendig. 
Da fällt mir noch was zu den Super C&Rlern ein: Einige hältern wohl ihre "heiligen Kühe" stundenlang, nur für eine tolle Fotosession. Ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art...


----------



## angelnarr (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hallo Leuts,
wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange regelmässig Angel, hab ich mir doch schon so meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema gemacht:
Wenn ich im Forum lese:" war heute nich so doll, hab dann aber doch 30 Forellen verhaften können... ( oder so ähnlich)
Wer kann so viel Essen und wie groß ist die Tiefkühltruhe? Meistens sind diese Leute doch an jeden WE am angeln, mit ähnlichem Erfolg. Dann Räuchern sie ihren Fang und verkaufen sie an Bekannte. Diese Angler müssten eigentlich einen Gewerbeschein haben und ihren Gewinn versteuern. Das mich hier keiner falsch versteht. Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man zum Selbstkostenpreis ein paar Fische verkauft. Aber Einige  machen das schon fast kommerziell und scheren sich einen Dreck um die Natur.
C&R kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Man stelle sich einmal vor es gebe eine Spezies die Menschen mit dem Lasso fangen würde. So nu würdest du mit dem Lasso erwischt. Du würdest Panik kriegen und würdest Würgemale und andere Wunden  vom Drill bekommen.  Ja aber die "nette" Spezies und lässt dich wieder frei. Toll du fühlst dich sch... , nur weil jemand seinen Jagdtrieb ausleben wollte, obwohl er Menschen gar nicht mag. 
Also, ich denke wie im Forum schon vorher geschrieben: Die Lösung liegt in der Mitte. 
Ich halte es immer so: Wieviel Platz in der Kühltruhe ist, wird vor dem angeln geschaut. Sollte man wirklich mal einen tollen Tag erwischen wo man die Großen fängt und man ist vom " Fieber"  gepackt, gibt es immer noch das Handy. Man fragt die Family, ob Interesse für fangfrischen Fisch besteht? Wenn nicht, wird eingepackt.
Gruß
Harry


----------



## Easy_1978 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



J-son schrieb:


> Sind zwar nicht nur Raubfische, aber der Vollständigkeit halber poste ich den Link auch hier:
> 
> http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com
> 
> ...




kann ich nicht lesen, oder steht da, dass der längste hecht 2,13 m war...?;+


----------



## slowhand (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



angelnarr schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange regelmässig Angel, hab ich mir doch schon so meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema gemacht:
> Wenn ich im Forum lese:" war heute nich so doll, hab dann aber doch 30 Forellen verhaften können... ( oder so ähnlich)
> Wer kann so viel Essen und wie groß ist die Tiefkühltruhe? Meistens sind diese Leute doch an jeden WE am angeln, mit ähnlichem Erfolg. Dann Räuchern sie ihren Fang und verkaufen sie an Bekannte. Diese Angler müssten eigentlich einen Gewerbeschein haben und ihren Gewinn versteuern. Das mich hier keiner falsch versteht. Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man zum Selbstkostenpreis ein paar Fische verkauft. Aber Einige  machen das schon fast kommerziell und scheren sich einen Dreck um die Natur.
> ...



Hast Du da zufällig ein paar Kontaktdaten? Ich kenn' ein paar Leute, die würden sich da riesig für interessieren. Dann hätte sich das mit dem "Schwarzmarkt" ganz schnell erledigt.:g
Aber mal im Ernst, sowas hab' ich noch nie gehört. Wer verkauft denn seine Fische???


----------



## Easy_1978 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



slowhand schrieb:


> Hast Du da zufällig ein paar Kontaktdaten? Ich kenn' ein paar Leute, die würden sich da riesig für interessieren. Dann hätte sich das mit dem "Schwarzmarkt" ganz schnell erledigt.:g
> Aber mal im Ernst, sowas hab' ich noch nie gehört. Wer verkauft denn seine Fische???




das kommt sicher auf die regionen an, aber schau mal meine heimat an, da gibt es noch bescheuertere leute als mich (wie ich ja zwischen den zeilen gehalten werde) die fahren angeln und klappern danach die restaurants ab und fragen wer den fisch (meist Hecht) kaufen will und wenn keiner kauft...tja keine ahnung, ist aber so. auch die fischer sind bei uns nicht besser, nach jedem fang verkaufen sie selbst teile des fangs in die eigene kasse!


----------



## angelnarr (5. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> das kommt sicher auf die regionen an, aber schau mal meine heimat an, da gibt es noch bescheuertere leute als mich (wie ich ja zwischen den zeilen gehalten werde) die fahren angeln und klappern danach die restaurants ab und fragen wer den fisch (meist Hecht) kaufen will und wenn keiner kauft...tja keine ahnung, ist aber so. auch die fischer sind bei uns nicht besser, nach jedem fang verkaufen sie selbst teile des fangs in die eigene kasse!


 
Ob das so regionalbedingt ist weis ich nicht, aber es sind sicher keine Einzelfälle. 

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Easy_1978 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



angelnarr schrieb:


> Ob das so regionalbedingt ist weis ich nicht, aber es sind sicher keine Einzelfälle.
> 
> Gruß
> Harry




ja leider,

das ärgert einen dann nur noch mehr...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ich möchte jetzt nichts gegen, und nichts für C &  R sagen.
Ich möchte Euch nur mal was vorrechnen:
Ich habe dieses Jahr in meinem Hausgewässer bis jetzt genau 70 Hechte gefangen.
Jetzt nehmen wir mal nur 10 andere Angler,die im gleichen Gewässer nur jeder 10 Hechte gefangen haben.
Wenn wir jetzt alle unsere Hechte mitgenommen hätten, könnte ich nächstes Jahr genausogut in meiner Badewanne angeln, das hätte den gleichen Effekt.

Denkt mal darüber nach....


----------



## honeybee (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



slowhand schrieb:


> Hast Du da zufällig ein paar Kontaktdaten? Ich kenn' ein paar Leute, die würden sich da riesig für interessieren. Dann hätte sich das mit dem "Schwarzmarkt" ganz schnell erledigt.:g
> Aber mal im Ernst, sowas hab' ich noch nie gehört. Wer verkauft denn seine Fische???



Davon gibt es genug....leider auch hier. Teilweise sind es selber Kneiper, die den Fisch dann den Gästen vorsetzen bzw. kennen sie Kneiper gut, denen sie dann das Filet verkaufen.

Wenn es hier halt nicht gut beißt, gehts halt mit dem Boot eben in die Bitterfelder Ecke. Hauptsache Fleisch|gr: und die € in den Augen.

Selber habe ich mal einen angetroffen, mit dem ich dann böse aneckte, als er einfach so sagte, das er für einen 60iger Hecht 20,- Euro bekommt.
Sowas finde ich einfach nur zum :v

Leider ist es sehr schwer solchen Leuten an den Pelz zu kommen........


----------



## Re-FLeX (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Fische verkaufen klaa hab ich das schon gemacht an nachbarn und so naja ich habe den die fische gegeben und die haben mir soviel geld wie sie wollten gegebn und ich finde sawas nicht so schlimm wie wenn ein kneiper soetwas macht !!


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

naja wenn ich jeden fisch abschlagen würde, müßte ich sie auch größtenteils verkaufen!#d:v
naja ich betreibe zwar c&r, aber wenn ich mal lust auf fisdch hab nehm ich auch mal gern einen mit.
meine nachbarn und bekannten können auch selbst regulär fisch kaufen, anders sieht das am "forellenpuff" aus. was ich da fannge entnehme/verkaufe ich auch ohne bedenken.


----------



## asuselite (10. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hallo Leute,

Fische verkaufen, auch nich schlecht!
Hab noch nie davon gehört das jemand seine selbstgefangenen Fische verkauft!|kopfkrat Und ich halts für absoluten Unsinn#q denn ich geh angeln weils mein Hobby ist und weil ich gelegentlich gerne mal n Fisch auf dem Teller habe, aba doch nich um damit Geld zumachen! Ich schlage nur die Fische ab, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass ich sie selber essen kann und wenn ich dann doch mal nen schönen Fisch durch unglückliches Haken o.ä. abschlagen muss, dann verschenk ich ihn an Freunde und Verwandte aber verkauf ihn nicht!!

Aba das Theam C&R wurde ja auch schon 100000Million mal durchgekaut!
Deshalb das ist meine Meinung und das bleibt meine Meinung!:vik:

Greeetz Simon!


----------



## Hausmarke (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



asuselite schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Fische verkaufen, auch nich schlecht!
> Hab noch nie davon gehört das jemand seine selbstgefangenen Fische verkauft!|kopfkrat Und ich halts für absoluten Unsinn#q denn ich geh angeln weils mein Hobby ist und weil ich gelegentlich gerne mal n Fisch auf dem Teller habe, aba doch nich um damit Geld zumachen! Ich schlage nur die Fische ab, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass ich sie selber essen kann und wenn ich dann doch mal nen schönen Fisch durch unglückliches Haken o.ä. abschlagen muss, dann verschenk ich ihn an Freunde und Verwandte aber verkauf ihn nicht!!
> ...


Moin,
Warum soll man seine Fische nicht verkaufen?#cIch finanziere mir so meine Ausrüstung und alles was dazu gehört.#6Wenn ich viel Fisch gefangen habe behalte ich einen kleinen Teil zum räuchern etc oder auch mal was einfrieren und der Rest wird verkauft.:m


----------



## Dart (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Welche Bedeutung hat denn der Respekt-Smilie?#c


----------



## Hausmarke (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

der ist immer da hat also keine bedeutung


----------



## Dart (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hatte ich schon irgendwie geahnt, war mir net sicher:g


----------



## Dart (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Öhm...hätte es fast vergessen, finde deine Einstellung zum Kotzen und sicherlich ist das auch auch an den meisten Gewässern illegal.#d
Freundliche Grüße erspare ich mir mal


----------



## Deibel (20. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Moin,
> Warum soll man seine Fische nicht verkaufen?#cIch finanziere mir so meine Ausrüstung und alles was dazu gehört.#6Wenn ich viel Fisch gefangen habe behalte ich einen kleinen Teil zum räuchern etc oder auch mal was einfrieren und der Rest wird verkauft.:m




Warum man die Fische nicht verkaufen sollte????
Weil es meiner Meinung nach mit das dämlichste ist was man als Freizeit-Fischer machen kann...

Wenn du ein bischen Anstand und Intelligenz besitzen würdest (was ich bei deinem Alter voraussetze), dann würdest du einem Gewässer nur soviel Fisch entnehmen, wie du auch verwerten kannst.

Wenn dann mal der ein oder andere Fisch an Freunde oder Verwandte *verschenkt* wir, ist dagegen sicher nichts einzuwenden, aber mit dem Vorsatz die Fische zu verkaufen, um sein Tackle zu finanzieren ...:v


Alleine um den Fischbestand zu schützen solltest du einem Gewässer nicht mehr Fische entnehmen, als du benötigst! 


(Dem Smiley bei dir in der Sig kann ich gegenüber deiner Einstellung leider nichts abgewinnen..)


----------



## aqauwatch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

meines wissens ist es verboten, als nicht-berufsfischer, die gefangenen fische zu verkaufen. gegen verschenken sagt keiner was, aber solltest auch nit die ganze nachbarschaft "sattangeln"


----------



## Easy_1978 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@Hausmarke

verkaufst du auch deinen körper, wenn du im fitnessstudio trainierst, um die kosten des studios wieder reinzuholen? finde ich echt mist. Angeln ist ein Hobby. Ich kenne fast kein Hobby, das man betreibt um profit daraus zu schöpfen...hab mir dieses WE auch wieder ne rute und nen jerk zerkauen und nicht mal was gefangen...ist halt so,  war trotzdem schön zu angeln


----------



## Hausmarke (21. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Deibel schrieb:


> Warum man die Fische nicht verkaufen sollte????
> Weil es meiner Meinung nach mit das dämlichste ist was man als Freizeit-Fischer machen kann...
> 
> Wenn du ein bischen Anstand und Intelligenz besitzen würdest (was ich bei deinem Alter voraussetze), dann würdest du einem Gewässer nur soviel Fisch entnehmen, wie du auch verwerten kannst.
> ...



|bla: Süss..Das sehe ich aber ganz anders.Nur weil ich nicht so Freak bin du..|peinlich


----------



## Deibel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> |bla: Süss..Das sehe ich aber ganz anders.Nur weil ich nicht so Freak bin du..|peinlich





Die dir zugestandene geistigen Reife erkenne ich dir hiermit offiziell wieder ab!

... ich klink mich hier dann mal aus!


----------



## Hausmarke (21. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

ja das ist auch besser so geh du mal den fischbestand schützen#q


----------



## aqauwatch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

ich fasse mich jetzt mal allgemein...jeder angler, der alles mitnimmt um es zu verkaufen, sprich nicht den fisch für den eigenbedarf entnimmt, sollte sich lieber ein anderes hobby suchen...

wirklich traurig.


----------



## Hausmarke (22. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> ich fasse mich jetzt mal allgemein...jeder angler, der alles mitnimmt um es zu verkaufen, sprich nicht den fisch für den eigenbedarf entnimmt, sollte sich lieber ein anderes hobby suchen...
> 
> wirklich traurig.


schön blöd kann ich nur sagen ich fahr doch nicht an einen forellensee (puff) um nur soviele fische zu fangen die ich auch nur verwerten kann.


----------



## Easy_1978 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> schön blöd kann ich nur sagen ich fahr doch nicht an einen forellensee (puff) um nur soviele fische zu fangen die ich auch nur verwerten kann.



also so langsam gehst du mir ziemlich auf den **** mit deiner ansicht. Wenn du diese hast, dann tut es mir leid, du dürftest da der einzige weit und breit sein. es macht keinen sinn wenn du das auch noch weiterhin hier kund tust, du hast die reaktionen doch mitbekommen


----------



## flori66 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@alle außer Hausmarke:
* Don't feed the trolls !!!

*


----------



## Deibel (23. April 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



flori66 schrieb:


> @alle außer Hausmarke:
> * Don't feed the trolls !!!
> 
> *




Ist schon auf meiner Ignorier-Liste gelandet!
(der Einzige bis jetzt!)  :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

soo hab ma ne frage

ich geh am montag an einen altarm der nidda auf hecht.sollte ich mit köderfisch oder lieber mit blinker gummi..usw angeln?


----------



## Easy_1978 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> soo hab ma ne frage
> 
> ich geh am montag an einen altarm der nidda auf hecht.sollte ich mit köderfisch oder lieber mit blinker gummi..usw angeln?



kommt drauf an wieviel du arbeiten willst. wenn du dich sonnen willst, dann lieber köfi...köfi ist eigentlich besser. kannst doch eine auf köfi legen und parallel spinnen


----------



## pikehunterx3 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

@dok

Die Raubfischdatenbank ist optisch sehr gelungen, v.a. die Bilder sind super.
Inhaltlich enthält aber z.B. der Beitrag zum Hecht die Information, das der Hecht mit dem 2,5-fachen seines Körpergewichts pro Jahr an Nahrung auskommt. Dies ist falsch: Der Hecht hat einen durchschnittlichen Erhaltungskoeffizienten von 4,7, d.h. ein 1kg-Fisch benötigt 4,7kg Futter pro Jahr - um sein Gewicht zu halten ! Tatsächlich nimmt ein Hecht in Mitteleuropa aber täglich 3-5% seines Körpergewichts an Nahrung auf. Pro Jahr bedeutet dies, dass von wachsenden Fischen das 11- bis 19-fache ihres Körpergewichts verspeist wird. Mit dieser Diät kann er zwischen 60% und 140% seines Gewichts pro Jahr zulegen. 20-Pfünder sind also höchstens  7 und 10 Jahre alt. Natürlich verlangsamt sich das Wachstum mit zunehmendem Alter etwas, da der Erhaltungskoeffizient von der Körpergröße abhängt und größer wird. In Mitteleuropäischen Gewässern werden Hechte übrigens nur etwa 12-15 Jahre alt, ihre skandinavischen Vettern können durchaus 20 Jahre erreichen.
Hechte werden in Mitteleuropa zudem meist erst in ihrem 3. Lebensjahr (Altersklasse 2+, Mänchen) bzw. 4. Lebenjahr (Ak 3+, Weibchen) laichfähig. 

Vielleicht kannst Du diese Infos ja verifizieren und in die DB einbauen ?

Gruß

pikehunterx3


----------



## Extrem Chiller (12. November 2008)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hallo 
Ich hab ma ein paar Fragen^^.
Also Ich will am Wochenende Am Rhein-Herne Kanal Auf Hecht Angeln Mit Pose und Köderfisch.

Jetzt die Fragen:
1. Kann ich Überhaupt mit Pose auf Hecht Am Herne Kanal? 
2.Hat schonnmal jemand dah auf Hecht geangelt? 
3.Wie Tief soll der Köderfisch angeboten werden.

Ich hoffe ich nerv hier kein mit solchen Fragen wen ja sorry aba ich muss das wissen xD


Vielen Dank schonnmal für die Antworten (die hoffentlich kommen) xD

Petri


----------



## DanteDMC (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Ja hallo erstmal
ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Tipps oder Tricks zum Thema Zanderangeln geben kann.

Ich habe nämlich vor im Jahr 2009 auf Zander zu angeln.

Das ist aber totales Neuland für mich,

daher musste ich einfach mal fragen.

und ich würde gern eure Meinung über Drop Shot angeln wissen.

mfG

DanteDMC


----------



## powermesh (3. August 2010)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



Case schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal gegen C&R, aber logisch gesehen ist das doch eine gute Sache. Es bleiben mehr Fische im Wasser für die Leute die sie dann mitnehmen. Also ist jede Diskussion darüber überflüssig. Ich freu mich über jeden C&Rler.
> Persönlich halte ich es so dass ich nur soviele Fische fange wie ich selbst verwerte, und wenn da paar Zurückgesetzte dabei sind ist mir das auch egal.
> 
> Case


 find ich sehr gut !


----------



## 19dynamo53 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

Hallo, ich bin Raubfischeinsteiger und hatte Heute wiedermal kein erfolg beim spinnen. ich habe alles versucht (Gummi,Wobler und Blinker) und habe nach 4h und zwei Fehlbissen auf Gummi abgebrochen. Würde mich sehr über Tipps und Tricks freuen


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2010)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*



19dynamo53 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Raubfischeinsteiger und hatte Heute wiedermal kein erfolg beim spinnen. ich habe alles versucht (Gummi,Wobler und Blinker) und habe nach 4h und zwei Fehlbissen auf Gummi abgebrochen. Würde mich sehr über Tipps und Tricks freuen




Hast Du dir das Thema hier mal angeschaut?? 

Erstens ist es von 2005 und bis auf die letzten Beiträge alles Uralt. 

Zweitens gehts hier um ne Datenbank bzw. um ne ungewollte C&R Diskussion.

Über die Suche findest Du unzählige passende Themen. 
Und im Zweifel kannst Du ein neues Thema eröffnen. 

Hier wirst Du keine Hilfe bekommen denke ich... 

Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, schreib mir ne PN. #6


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## DerJoni (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raubfischdatenbank*

wenn ich mal auf karpfen angel dann nehm ich ja auch nur die mit die mir gefallen, angesichts von 20 karpfen pro tag hab ich ja genügend auswahl!


----------

